# Onkyo TX-SR706 just went south



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Back in August 2010 I wrote to the forum discussing whether to purchase a refurb or new receiver . I went with a new Onkyo TX-SR706 instead of a refurb and lo and behold the 706 failed this week when the HDMI inputs refused to accept a signal. At three years old it no loner has any warranty left so I am going to buy a new one, I think. I have never had an electronic component repaired and have no idea of what the cost may be . In the mean time I put my 804 back into service. I suppose that components fail, new or refurbed. Upon further review I see that failure of the HDMI input has been rather common place in earlier Onkyo models but I have three other Onkyo receivers in use and have not experienced any problems whatsoever, including a 787 that has been flawless.

I am now in the market for a new receiver(7.2) and still am a Onkyo fan but I am wondering what other receivers forum members might recommend.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First I would try a complete reset on the Onkyo just to see if it helps. Second 
http://www.accessories4less.com/ has the Onkyo 809 for a great price. It is a refurb but all that means to me is that it has been gone through completely and is working properley.


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

I also had an Onkyo product eat itself, but my 709 did it at only 14 months of usage. It was my first, and last Onkyo product, and I replaced it with a Denon X2000 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I got an 805 on the market


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

D Bone said:


> I also had an Onkyo product eat itself, but my 709 did it at only 14 months of usage. It was my first, and last Onkyo product, and I replaced it with a Denon X2000 and couldn't be happier.


Sorry to hear that but for the amount of product that Onkyo sells I don't believe their failure rate is higher than the average. Glad you love your Denon though. :clap: I have the 809 and I love it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI board failures have been in every brand of receiver out there. Sadly they are very sensitive to static and heat.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> HDMI board failures have been in every brand of receiver out there. Sadly they are very sensitive to static and heat.


I know that Onkyo had some heat issues that probably contributed to that but my 809 is no warmer than my Marantz was. In fact it may run a little cooler.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Denon, Onkyo, and a Sherwood. Of the three, I probably like the Denon most, but that is probably because it is the only one with XT32 and equalizes my 3 subs very well. If I were looking today, I would probably be between an Onkyo or a Denon.


----------

